# Will it pull 27s?



## Makinitnasty94 (Jun 16, 2014)

I have an 06 350 rancher and was kinda wanting to run skinnies on it and was wondering if it would pull alright if anyone knew? If I stick with a lighter tire. Also would someone explain final gear ratio to me and how going to this size would change it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Go with 27" Zillas but get the wides for the rear. You'll be fine, and it will pull them fine.


----------



## Yoko1992 (Apr 28, 2014)

Agreed zillas all the way. Shouldn't have any problem turning 27's. if I remember right the fronts are like 20 pounds and the rears are 23. Don't quote me on that though lol


----------



## Makinitnasty94 (Jun 16, 2014)

I hear that zillas just dig to the bottom, but I mean I don't ride super deep mud, just some water with a little mud under. Also a pretty rocky trail to get there. Zillas will be fine for that?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yes sir Zillas will do just fine for you. They don't dig to the bottom like a true mud tire does. They are GREAT trail tires too.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I can tell you they don't just dig down. They might in really lose soil, or sandy creek situations. But then you just need to ride smart & dont hammer it it those situations.


----------



## Makinitnasty94 (Jun 16, 2014)

They also make a 27x10x14 would that work all around or should I do skinny wide?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

10's would probably do fine all around. Would just need to make sure your rims are a little offset so they don't rub the shocks. 

Otherwise I would do 9's up front and 11's rear.

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------

Here's a video from a few years back. Guy on green brute running 2" lift & 29.5 laws, and me following behind him w/ all 4 - 27x11 Zillas & no lift. 

mimb labor day ride 2009 - YouTube


----------



## Makinitnasty94 (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks like fun! Lol yeah I'm not too knowledgable on offsets so I'll probably have to do research on honda offsets


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

go for it all!!!!


----------

